# Kühlgeräte mit Schutzart IP54 außen ??



## element. (8 April 2021)

Hallo,

schon in der Vergangenheit hab ich mich desöfteren gewundert, 
dass Schaltschrank-Kühlgeräte zwar den Schrank in IP54 abdichten, aber sich selbst auf der Außenseite nur mit IP44, IP34 oder gar IP22 schützen.
Im vorliegenden Fall habe ich einen kleineren Schrank mit viel Abwärme und möchte wegen dem Wartungsaufwand der Filtermatten gerne keine Filterlüfter verwenden.

Kennt jemand ein Kompressor-Kühlgerät oder einen Luft-Luft-Wärmetauscher, der im Außenkreislauf IP54 schafft?
Der Schutz vor Staub wäre in meinen Fällen wichtiger, als der Nässeschütz.

Bei Rittal und Häwa habe ich nichts dgl. gefunden.

Danke !!


----------



## Plan_B (8 April 2021)

Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit mal ähnliche Probleme. Durch extrem staubige Umgebung waren die feinen Lamellen oder Kaanäle der Luft-Luft bzw. Kompressorkühler schnell verstopft.
Es kommt darauf an, wieviel "viel" Abwärme ist: Ich hatte mit groß dimensionierten Strangpressprofilen (Rippenkühlkörper) mir eine eigene Konstruktion gebaut, die innen einen Ventilatorkreis und aussen durch freie Konvektion bzw. Abstrahlung ~1000W wegkühlen konnte bei Umgebungstemperaturen bis ~30°C.
Das war natürlich eine Freihandauslegung, hat aber super funktioniert.
Der Aussenkreis war mit einem Handfeger zu reinigen. Ging fix und hielt den SS sauber.

Die Konstruktion hab ich an den Seitenwänden von Wand- oder Standschränken verbaut und sie erforderte ebenfalls nur zwei Öffnungen im Schrank.


----------



## dingo (8 April 2021)

Seifert Systems GmbH
https://www.seifertsystems.com/de/produkte/schaltschrank-kuehlgeraete-outdoor/
sind auch in IP54 verfügbar.

Bin mal auf diese Firmen HP gelandet, weil ich ein Ersatz-Teil für einen Kunden bestellt habe.


----------



## Plan_B (8 April 2021)

Der Unterschied ist wohl der (mitgelieferte) Metallfilter. Den kann man als Vliesmatte auch bei Rittal-Geräten applizieren.
Hilft das aber beim explizit oben angesprochenen Wartungsaufwand?


----------



## element. (8 April 2021)

Ich glaube der Metallfilter ist zum Abfangen von Feuchtenebel.
Ja, reinigen muss man die Kühlgeräte natürlich auch regelmäßig.
Der Staubschutz für den Schaltschrank ist halt besser, weil der Filterlüfter immer doch feine Stäube durchlässt.

Wie argumentiert ihr das euren Kunden, wenn der so ein pauschales Pflichtenheft mit "Alle Elektrik mindestens IP54" hat,
dass die Kühlgeräte das zum Selbstschutz nicht erfüllen?


----------



## Blockmove (8 April 2021)

Im Einzelfall haben wir auch schon Luft-Wasser-Kühler eingesetzt.
Setzt natürlich voraus, dass Kühlwasser verfügbar ist.


----------



## Gleichstromer (12 April 2021)

Die Fa. Fuhrmeister bietet Kühlgeräte bis IP56 (HE-Serie) an, als Peltier-Geräte bis IP66. Peltier-Technik hat allerdings wenig Leistung und viel Preis.

https://www.fuhrmeister-gmbh.de/klimatisierung/schaltschrank_kuehlgeraete.php


----------



## Rofang (13 April 2021)

Was bei hoher Staubbelastung und vorhandener Druckluft auch immer gut ist.

Schaltschrank mit Druckluft Kühlen (fostribotechnik.de)

Schaltschrankkühler (air-masters.eu)


----------



## oliver.tonn (13 April 2021)

Rofang schrieb:


> Was bei hoher Staubbelastung und vorhandener Druckluft auch immer gut ist.
> 
> Schaltschrank mit Druckluft Kühlen (fostribotechnik.de)
> 
> Schaltschrankkühler (air-masters.eu)


Was man allerdings bedenken muss ist, dass die Vortex Rohre prinzipbedingt sehr laut sind und ehe einer den Vorschlag macht man könnte ja einen Schalldämpfer am Rohr anbauen, das geht leider nicht nicht, weil ansonsten die Kühlleistung stark nachlässt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 April 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Was man allerdings bedenken muss ist, dass die Vortex Rohre prinzipbedingt sehr laut sind und ehe einer den Vorschlag macht man könnte ja einen Schalldämpfer am Rohr anbauen, das geht leider nicht nicht, weil ansonsten die Kühlleistung stark nachlässt.



Wahnsinnig laut und die Kosten für die benötigte Druckluft sind auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Rofang (13 April 2021)

Kommt halt immer auf die die Infrastruktur und Umgebung an.
Aktuell haben wir einen Kunden dem ist die Druckluft komplett egal.
Lautstärke ist auch kein Problem da eh komplett mit Gehörschutz gearbeitet werden muss.

Druckluftkühler haben auch den Vorteil, dass du tendenziell überdruck in der Kiste hast und kein Staub reinkommt.

Aber wie immer muss das Umfeld entsprechend passen.


----------



## Plan_B (14 April 2021)

> Aktuell haben wir einen Kunden dem ist die Druckluft komplett egal.



Wahrscheinlich muss der mehr Strom verbrauchen, um von der EEG-Umlage befreit zu werden :twisted:


----------

